# Thieves at Smith Bridge east of Grayling on M-72



## 2508speed (Jan 6, 2011)

Talked to a guy this afternoon at Smith Bridge who was waiting on the cops to show up. Truck broken into and money stolen. Be careful out there. This has been happening frequently the last few years around the Ausable River area.


----------



## Boardman Brookies (Dec 20, 2007)

Scumbags. I hope they busts the turds.


----------



## 2508speed (Jan 6, 2011)

Boardman Brookies said:


> Scumbags. I hope they busts the turds.


IMO it's the local rats. Smith Bridge is the take out point for most trips from Roscommon. There is a lull period when people drop their chase car there. Cops are too busy on I75 collecting money. Doesn't take a rocketscientist to put a video cam there.


----------



## Boardman Brookies (Dec 20, 2007)

2508speed said:


> IMO it's the local rats. Smith Bridge is the take out point for most trips from Roscommon. There is a lull period when people drop their chase car there. Cops are too busy on I75 collecting money. Doesn't take a rocketscientist to put a video cam there.


Probably. There were a few smash and grabs here last summer when people left their cars to float. Smith Bridge is a popular spot and open enough that a camera would be an easy thing to install.


----------

